# Icons of Evolution



## Scott (Mar 7, 2006)

I watched Icons of Evolution last night and highly recommend it. It is a good resource to have around for church members to use.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a few links to those interested in the topic:

the book website is at: http://www.iconsofevolution.com/
there are several rebuttal sites, i like: http://www.nmsr.org/iconanti.htm
the talk.origins page for the book is at: http://www.talkorigins.org/faqs/wells/

after writing this i went looking for more, i like: http://www.ncseweb.org/icons/ but have not read all the pieces yet.

I make it a principle not to debate the topic here, however i think that links to the substantial scientific rebuttals of the book is acceptable within the confines of the board rules.

[Edited on 3-10-2006 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## Scott (Mar 10, 2006)

You think the Wells work is inaccurate?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 10, 2006)

Well's response to criticism:

http://www.arn.org/docs/wells/jw_inheritthespin.htm

http://www.discovery.org/scripts/viewDB/index.php?command=view&id=1180

And then a *massive* response:

http://www.idthefuture.com/2005/12/icons_of_evolution_a_response_3.html

[Edited on 3-11-2006 by jdlongmire]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 10, 2006)

Additional substantiation from another source:

http://www.ideacenter.org/contentmgr/showdetails.php/id/1133


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rmwilliamsjr_I make it a principle not to debate the topic here, however i think that links to the substantial scientific rebuttals of the book is acceptable within the confines of the board rules.




Not to start a debate, but do you subscribe to universal common descent?


----------



## Scott (Mar 13, 2006)

JD: Thanks for the links.


----------

